# Too excited when out in public



## Kayrod05 (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a 7 month old male GSD pup and this is my first time posting on a forum. We got him from a great breeder and having a puppy (especially a gsd) has been pretty easy for us. He had 0 issues potty training and never had an accident. I'm not even sure what we did could be called potty training. More like opening the door when he asked us to. We have a 3 year old child who he calmly just hangs and plays with all day long. He sleeps through the night only getting up to switch between our bed and his. I mean the only real problem we've ever had was he eats to fast and gets diharrea which has been a pain to clean up in our yard (lots of missing grass patches lol) but I will take it! We took steps to socialize out puppy from the day we brought him home and he is relatively calm with people coming into our house or passing by. He isn't to bothered by the delivery guys and only barks when he thinks my husband is about to walk through the door. He isn't fearful or aggressive. So here's the "issue" : I broke my foot when he was about 4 months old. I was still able to walk him and take him out because it didn't hurt to badly BUT I needed surgery so at almost 5 months old I had foot surgery and was out for a month. I still played with him in the yard did lots of training and my husband walked him before and after work. He was still exposed to my family members almost daily and neighbors would always come by to say hi if we were out front. I started walking him during "peak" hours again at around 6 months (don't tell my dr) and bringing him out in public again last week and he is just so dang excited to see people he instantly loses his cool and will bark and jump and pull around. Does anyone know how to work him back to the semi calm puppy ? The breeder told us at around 7 months they get like teenagers but I enjoy taking my dog out and worked so hard to get him desensitized to people and strange dogs it's really sad that the past 2 outings have gone the way they did. Again he's not fearful or aggressive he's just to excited to see people for his own good. Do I just keep sticking it out until he gets back to normal?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Kayrod05 said:


> I have a 7 month old male GSD pup and this is my first time posting on a forum. We got him from a great breeder and having a puppy (especially a gsd) has been pretty easy for us. He had 0 issues potty training and never had an accident. I'm not even sure what we did could be called potty training. More like opening the door when he asked us to. We have a 3 year old child who he calmly just hangs and plays with all day long. He sleeps through the night only getting up to switch between our bed and his. I mean the only real problem we've ever had was he eats to fast and gets diharrea which has been a pain to clean up in our yard (lots of missing grass patches lol) but I will take it! We took steps to socialize out puppy from the day we brought him home and he is relatively calm with people coming into our house or passing by. He isn't to bothered by the delivery guys and only barks when he thinks my husband is about to walk through the door. He isn't fearful or aggressive. So here's the "issue" : I broke my foot when he was about 4 months old. I was still able to walk him and take him out because it didn't hurt to badly BUT I needed surgery so at almost 5 months old I had foot surgery and was out for a month. I still played with him in the yard did lots of training and my husband walked him before and after work. He was still exposed to my family members almost daily and neighbors would always come by to say hi if we were out front. I started walking him during "peak" hours again at around 6 months (don't tell my dr) and bringing him out in public again last week and he is just so dang excited to see people he instantly loses his cool and will bark and jump and pull around. Does anyone know how to work him back to the semi calm puppy ? The breeder told us at around 7 months they get like teenagers but I enjoy taking my dog out and worked so hard to get him desensitized to people and strange dogs it's really sad that the past 2 outings have gone the way they did. Again he's not fearful or aggressive he's just to excited to see people for his own good. Do I just keep sticking it out until he gets back to normal?


short answer yes, stick to it


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There are two issues. Being out and about again and people/dogs being there at that time.
For awhile, eliminate one and walk him when there are less people and dogs about. Then you've eliminated one excitement input as you add back the people/dogs and other distractions. Up the general obedience and focus on you.


----------



## Kayrod05 (Oct 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> There are two issues. Being out and about again and people/dogs being there at that time.
> For awhile, eliminate one and walk him when there are less people and dogs about. Then you've eliminated one excitement input as you add back the people/dogs and other distractions. Up the general obedience and focus on you.


Thanks! I think my own excitement to get back out hiking and going about I started off right where we left off instead of working back up to it. I have quite a few "out of control" GSDs in my neighborhood so it's a daily reminder on walks how things can get and I just don't want that for my dog or my family.


----------



## Kayrod05 (Oct 4, 2021)

Kayrod05 said:


> Thanks! I think my own excitement to get back out hiking and going about I started off right where we left off instead of working back up to it. I have quite a few "out of control" GSDs in my neighborhood so it's a daily reminder on walks how things can get and I just don't want that for my dog or my family.


In short I was convinced breaking my foot has ruined my dog and I was gonna be another house in the neighborhood you can't even walk passed lol


----------

